# Yoslingshot: How I Attach Tubes To Them



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Here is a quick vid on how I run tubes through my Yoslingshot slingshots....






Thanks for watching

LGD

Note: I am trying different editing "styles" let me know your opinions.. also if you found this helpful, thanks

Note2: sorry if ads appear.. I dont monetize my videos, but I think it has to do with my music selection.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Sweet video! You are the zip tie master!







This will definately help anyone with that style of set up.

The editing is good...do you give lessons? I need some.. I didn't see any ad at all. Maybe they just show up at random times?? But as for the music selection....maybe a little more on the rock and less on the elevator?







...j/k.

I like how easy it is to set up this style of tube set. Very quick and easy, and can be adjusted just as quick and easy. I have 2 of the WBG and shoot them a lot.

Keep up the great work.

Todd


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

GrayWolf said:


> Sweet video! You are the zip tie master!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. I am a zip it ductit kind of guy... Depeche mode isn't elevator







. but no worries, I have harder stuff most likely to your liking, but I will save them for something a bit more fast paced







I needed to set the mood for viewers while they read and watched









As far as vid lessons... It took me hours to even piece the intro together







. so I might not be the right guy..

You are right about the quickness... Even though it may look awkward and slow in the vid, I am sure most wont be doing it while trying to keep the slingshot in view of the cam










Thanks for watching

LGD


----------



## popedandy (Sep 14, 2012)

Nice tutorial. Very clear and very easy to follow. Thanks!


----------

